
A Republican bill could be our best chance to save net neutrality - artsandsci
http://www.vox.com/new-money/2017/1/26/14383040/thune-net-neutrality-bill
======
scarface74
Compromise: all traffic must be treated equally over land lines but allow
wireless carriers to make deals.

Two reasons I'm okay with this compromise. Landline broadband providers have
no technical limitations on how much data their infrastructure can carry, but
no matter how much money you through at wireless data transmission, there are
limits to how much data can be squeezed into certain bands of the spectrum and
some bands aren't conducive to cellular data.

The second reason is that most people don't have a choice when it comes to
home internet service - meaning no competition. There are plenty of choices
with wireless carriers as long as the government doesn't allow consolidation.

~~~
kmicklas
> Landline broadband providers have no technical limitations on how much data
> their infrastructure can carry

I don't think that's true? There are limits they're just farther from being
hit.

> there are limits to how much data can be squeezed into certain bands of the
> spectrum and some bands aren't conducive to cellular data.

This still doesn't explain why some kind of traffic should get preferential
treatment. If there is not enough bandwidth, add caps and/or prices increases
so supply matches demand.

> The second reason is that most people don't have a choice when it comes to
> home internet service - meaning no competition. There are plenty of choices
> with wireless carriers as long as the government doesn't allow
> consolidation.

Yup this is probably the most important point. Although competition in
wireless is nonexistent outside of major cities too.

